# Sat Signal von einem Raum in den anderen über Funk??



## Sash (11. Dezember 2008)

*Sat Signal von einem Raum in den anderen über Funk??*

huhu
weiß jemand wie ich ein digitales sat signal, also was nocht nicht durch den receiver kam, über funk oder so in einem anderen raum bringen kann? also wo ich das kabel auch dran anschliessen kann usw, und vom empfänger muß ich dann ja auf eine sat karte oder sat receiver gehen um tv zu schauen. ich weiß es gibt die möglichkeit ein tv signal zu transferieren über funk, gibts in fast jedem baumarkt. ich will aber nicht zum umschalten immer rüberlaufen müssen. hat da jemand ahnung?


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sat Signal von einem Raum in den anderen über Funk??*

Kuckst du:
http://www.innova24.biz/ItemDetail.aspx?shitemid=52974

Hab ich selbst im Einsatz, überträgt auch das Fernbedienungssignal, da musst nicht hin- und herlaufen


----------



## der_yappi (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sat Signal von einem Raum in den anderen über Funk??*

Kenn mich im Sat-Bereich nicht so aus.

Bin vor kurzem aber über das hier gestolpert.

devolo AG ... dLAN® TV Sat ... Anwendungen

MfG Pascal


----------



## Sash (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sat Signal von einem Raum in den anderen über Funk??*

ja danke das ist sowas was ich suche. nur was finden wo ichs bestellen kann.


----------



## Sash (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Sat Signal von einem Raum in den anderen über Funk??*

ok eben mal bei amazon danach geschaut, und 260€ fürs kit ist doch etwas happig. dennoch sowas wäre was gescheites.. nur noch auf geld warten.


----------

